# Q & A with Jason Genova IML Celebrity Athlete



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2013)

*About Jason Genova*

My name is Jason Genova AKA Dark Lord Spaniard, The Man. The Myth. The Legend.

I am a true warrior at my sport which is bodybuilding. My goal is to get my pro card by the age of 30 and nothing can stop me from trying to achieve this goal. I am 27 years old right now. My favorite bodybuilders are Arnold, Jay Cutler, Tom Platz, and Dennis Wolf. I love to work out and chill with my boys, and am single for the ladies. Anybody that wants to be my friend is very welcome, especially the ladies, and jealous haters don't appear on my radar. So i hope you subscribe to me and follow my progress from video to video. You can follow me on the "my story" videos and the workout videos I post every couple of weeks so you can see my body develop into a sickening work of art. Contact me if you feel that you can bring something different to the table. It's hard for me to write everyone back who contacts me, but thank you for your support and for stopping by. Bam baby!

*The Jasongenovas channel - YouTube*


Jason Genova gets sponsored plus a sickening guest appearance!! - YouTube


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2013)

Jason Genova's sickening Xmas leg workout!! - YouTube


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2013)

Jason Genova's sickening first workout video of 2013!! - YouTube


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2013)

Jason Genova flaunts his new sponsorship & trains chest!! - YouTube


----------



## s2h (Jan 11, 2013)

The sith lord is among us.....


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2013)

s2h said:


> The sith lord is among us.....



Hell yes, he better get his ass in this thread ASAP! LOL

Jason is a renowed expert in bodybuilding and strength training, he will turn pro in the next couple of years, and probably be a top Mr. O contender.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jan 11, 2013)

Prince said:


> Hell yes, he better get his ass in this thread ASAP! LOL
> 
> Jason is a renowed expert in bodybuilding and strength training, he will turn pro in the next couple of years, and probably be a top Mr. O contender.


HEll yeah Genova in the house!!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 11, 2013)

*Q &amp; A with Jason Genova IML Celebrity Athlete*

Genova's vids are way more entertaining than a lot of the BB'ng vids put out there now. Watching his vids are more entertaining than looking at some NPC guys shoulder routine.


----------



## Wrekem (Jan 11, 2013)

PITBULL915 said:


> Genova's vids are way more entertaining than a lot of the BB'ng vids put out there now. Watching his vids are more entertaining than looking at some NPC guys shoulder routine.



agreed, its like an exercise sitcom. i enjoy his videos.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2013)

Jason is the man! 

still waiting for his lazy ass to make it over here...lol


----------



## brundel (Jan 11, 2013)

Im not sure he can actually form written words.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 11, 2013)

*Q &amp; A with Jason Genova IML Celebrity Athlete*

^ this

And ..in for another video training high volume with PJ..


----------



## longworthb (Jan 12, 2013)

He will be pro in a few years? He doesn't really look that big to be honest. I don't get the hype


----------



## Curt James (Jan 12, 2013)

Wrekem said:


> agreed, its like an exercise sitcom. i enjoy his videos.



He_ should _have his own sitcom. The cast of characters is in place. JG has an audience and stories to tell!


----------



## Wrekem (Jan 12, 2013)

Curt James said:


> He_ should _have his own sitcom. The cast of characters is in place. JG has an audience and stories to tell!



this 100% haha


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 12, 2013)

*Q &amp; A with Jason Genova IML Celebrity Athlete*

Where is Jason to answer questions in his own thread?


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 12, 2013)

Great q&a so far.  He may be locked up in PJs love dungeon?


----------



## s2h (Jan 12, 2013)

brundel said:


> Im not sure he can actually form written words.



They do make those programs were you talk and it types out for you...just sayin..


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2013)

*Q &amp; A with Jason Genova IML Celebrity Athlete*

He will be here soon, he is in great demand, patience the Sith will appear!


----------



## s2h (Jan 13, 2013)

I hear his dial-up is down......


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 14, 2013)

Genovas witness... lol

This guy is a character.

-Matt


----------



## s2h (Jan 14, 2013)

The sith lord is apparently like the jimmy hendrix of bb...he learned to type on a upside down.keyboard with 7 missing keys...i guess he cant find it...and a normal one wont work...


----------



## leftkick (Jan 15, 2013)

The sith lord cunting warrior needs to get his ass in here! He's probably too busy rolling on the floor grabbing his crotch. This guys gotta work for his sponsorship.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2013)

Jason Genova trains with 2 fans on Jan. 28th! - YouTube


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2013)

Jason Genova blasts shoulders (again) on Feb 4th!! - YouTube


----------



## longworthb (Feb 6, 2013)

So where is he


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2013)

*right here:*

Jason Genova & Big Richard hit Delray Fitness on Feb. 11th! - YouTube


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2013)

Sickening Harlem Shake - YouTube


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice good old Palm County Celebrity making more internet waves. 






prince said:


> *about jason genova*
> 
> my name is jason genova aka dark lord spaniard, the man. The myth. The legend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2013)

Saul's finally back with JG at Delray Fitness on Feb 18th!! - YouTube


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2013)

Jason Genova's sickening Back workout with Pj Braun and Aaron Singerman - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

is he too dumb to post?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 24, 2013)

not as dumb as you fatass


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2013)

lol follow me around crying fat skeleton


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2013)

It's chest & biceps day at Delray Fitness on Feb. 27th!! - YouTube


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2013)

Jason Genova trains delts & addresses the liver failure rumor!! - YouTube


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2013)

Jason Genova's morning at Delray Fitness on March 18th! - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 19, 2013)

crazy...why does this dude never get better


----------



## longworthb (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm confused lol of this is a q and a with him where's he at?


----------



## james1992 (Mar 24, 2013)

hey I know this is random but im knew to this site and decided to start off here, I got some dbol 10 mg from teragon labs and unlike all the other oral pills i baught this one did not have the plastic seal around the top and the pills are pink also when i opened the bottle a few pills were on top of the cotton?? what do you guys think


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2013)

Jason Genova 's back from his vacation on April 15th!! - YouTube


----------



## osamaelias (May 20, 2013)

'a pct- post therapy'

LOL.


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2013)

Jason Genova & Big Richard are back on May 23rd!! - YouTube


----------



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2013)

Jason Genova's Witness #2: Grocery Shopping - YouTube


----------

